# On million posts?



## muffin (19 Jan 2011)

I see (as of the time I checked a moment ago) that the current post count is *Total Posts: 933,872*

We should celebrate the millionth post somehow ;D


----------



## agc (19 Jan 2011)

One million milpoints?


----------



## kratz (19 Jan 2011)

Are you trying to corner the black market in MilPoints?  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jan 2011)

muffin said:
			
		

> We should celebrate the millionth post somehow ;D



No, we shouldn't.  We do not need a bunch of immature idiots posting random crap trying to the "get" the 1,000,000.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> No, we shouldn't.  We do not need a bunch of immature idiots posting random crap trying to the "get" the 1,000,000.



Now that's worthy of some points.......

 ;D


----------



## GAP (19 Jan 2011)

Make the count invisible until we are well past 1 million, then announce who made it....


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> No, we shouldn't.  We do not need a bunch of immature idiots posting random crap trying to the "get" the 1,000,000.


Well put


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Jan 2011)

1 million milpoints divided equally amongst the # of active users?


----------



## REDinstaller (19 Jan 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> 1 million milpoints divided equally amongst the # of active users?



Sounds fair to me. Or just change the website layout for that day, make it festive.


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Sounds fair to me. Or just change the website layout for that day, make it festive.



Or both!!


----------



## REDinstaller (19 Jan 2011)

i like the cut of your jib.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Jan 2011)

At our current rate, we have about 6 months to decide.

The more pressing question is, how do we celebrate Army.ca turning 18 next month?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> At our current rate, we have about 6 months to decide.
> 
> The more pressing question is, how do we celebrate Army.ca turning 18 next month?



Wow been that long.......


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jan 2011)

Well, first the owner should sent a bottle of good scotch to each Moderator.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jan 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Well, first the owner should sent a bottle of good scotch to each Moderator.



+1


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Jan 2011)

muffin said:
			
		

> We should celebrate the millionth post somehow ;D



BEER! Drinks all around!


----------



## Fatalize (19 Jan 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> BEER! Drinks all around!



The 1,000,000th poster is buying.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Jan 2011)

Fatalize said:
			
		

> The 1,000,000th poster is buying.



Then for the record:
 I prefer Keith's IPA or Kokanee. Anyone even so much as thinks about purchasing anything by Pumphouse..... My boot will meet an ass at a very high velocity.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jan 2011)

It doesn't matter. The 1,000,000th post will be some one-hit wonder who will whine about how he's been waiting since he was 4 until he turned 16 to join the Reserves, and now, unfairly, has to wait until he's 17.  He won't even stick around to discuss his asthma, his plans to drop out of high school and join the Reg F, or the fact that he's legally blind in one eye and that it shouldn't stop his plans to be a JTF-s sniper because he's now training his other eye to be his master eye.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> At our current rate, we have about 6 months to decide.
> 
> The more pressing question is, how do we celebrate Army.ca turning 18 next month?



There's been much talk about Scotch as a way to celebrate... Army.ca is turning 18, and coincidentally I have a bottle of 18yo Chivas Regal that's yet to be opened. I'll have myself a drink for the owner, and each of the DS. I might even have a glass for each of the subscribers if I don't have to work the next morning.   ;D


----------



## brandon_ (20 Jan 2011)

your sites older then I am.....


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Well, first the owner should sent a bottle of good scotch to each Moderator.



And a bottle of Tequila to each former moderator.  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (20 Jan 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Well, first the owner should sent a bottle of good scotch to each Moderator.


And a bottle of Jack Daniels to those who Mike has suggested be Moderators, but in the sober light of day, all thought better of it

...right Kev?   ;D


----------



## opp550 (20 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> At our current rate, we have about 6 months to decide.
> 
> The more pressing question is, how do we celebrate Army.ca turning 18 next month?



Sign it up for the military without parental/guardian consent?  :nod:


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Jan 2011)

opp550 said:
			
		

> Sign it up for the military without parental/guardian consent?  :nod:



In Manitoba, 18 is the legal drinking age and I have taken friends / family to the stripper bar for the first time.
Maybe here we could have some "poll" dancing of our own?

ME


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 Jan 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> There's been much talk about Scotch as a way to celebrate... Army.ca is turning 18, and coincidentally I have a bottle of 18yo Chivas Regal that's yet to be opened. I'll have myself a drink for the owner, and each of the DS. I might even have a glass for each of the subscribers if I don't have to work the next morning.   ;D



I have to confess, I am confused.  Here we were talking about scotch, and you bring up some obscure *blended *swill....


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Jan 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I have to confess, I am confused.  Here we were talking about scotch, and you bring up some obscure *blended *swill....



That's harsh. None for you. .... besides, my Glenfiddich 18yo Single Malt is almost out.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 Jan 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> That's harsh. None for you. .... besides, my Glenfiddich 18yo Single Malt is almost out.



Hmmm - I sense a "swill" theme here.  If you had said that your 16 yo Lagavulin was almost empty, that would be a different kettle of fish... 8)


----------



## GAP (21 Jan 2011)

Hmmmm......imagine that, who'd thunk we would find two ........ comparing varnish removers....... :nod:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Jan 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hmmm - I sense a "swill" theme here.  If you had said that your 16 yo Lagavulin was almost empty, that would be a different kettle of fish... 8)



Lagavulin, hmmm. Kettle of fish is pretty close to the words I would use to describe that. 
I kid, I kid. Haven't tasted Lagavulin before.

Laphroaig 18 is arriving here on Monday.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 Jan 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Laphroaig 18 is arriving here on Monday.



Very peaty, very briny.  The Michael Jackson tasting note is "medicinal".

I love the stuff - great with a cigar.


----------

